# Tech. of the Month page!



## Mao (Dec 19, 2002)

For anyone interested,
  Modernarnisofohio.com has just added their first tech. of the month, bringing on line the tech. of the month page. Feel free to visit, and to take part in the Forum. Start a topic, if you like, as well. 
          Thanks,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Dieter (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello Dan,

nice homepage and nice technique of the month.

What really struck me was the picture in the background in your dojo. It really goes a long way.
I know you can find it all over the internet todsay, but  ... it was taken by my wife in January 1986 in Manila in front of the University of Santo Tomas and it shows me (on the left attacking) and Ernesto Presas defending with the stick and countering with a daga.

It is really funny seeing the shape of this picture at your wall. But I lke it.

Good luck with your school and homepage and perhaps we might meet during the symposium.

Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu od Moder Arnis


----------



## Mao (Dec 19, 2002)

Dieter,
  That is very interesting history. I did not know that. Some people have asked if I was ever going to finish it, that is to say fill in the bodies. Now I'll have to put MY FACE ON ONE!! I jest. Actually, I have been asked about painting over the whole thing and drawing just the entire IMAF, inc. logo. I don't know if I want to do that. I'm still thinkiing about it. Thanks for the info..
  regards,
Dan McConnell


----------



## Dieter (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi Dan, 

 in case you want to fill in the bodies, here is the original picture.

You can see, that the you painting is turned by 180 degrees, but otherwise it is quite good.

Anyway, I hope you like the picture.

Best regards from Germany

Dieter 
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Mao (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks Dieter. I'll save it. And now people can see who you are that may not have before. I don't know that I'll be filling in the bodies though. I'm not a very good artist, in that sense.

       regards,
       Dan Mc.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey Dan,
Has anyone said anything about it being hard to read the main page of your web site, the red lettering on black?  It is for me and I don't know if it is just my eyesight or not.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 20, 2002)

I agree about the red on black.  I send Whoop a private IM about it.   Its hard on my eyes.


----------



## Mao (Dec 20, 2002)

Dan A. & Palusut, 
Thanks for the input. I'll look into it.
     Dan Mc.


----------



## Mao (Dec 21, 2002)

Ok. My web guy tweeked the site. He bolded the text I think. 
Palusut and Dan A., is it easier on your eyes?

     MAO


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2002)

Dan,

I think the issue was not the font size but the color choice.

Some people are sensitive to red light and might have a problem seeing it.


Anyone remember the movie Andromada Strain? A doctor missed the results that would save them by hours since she had gone into a seizure from a flashing red light.

I like the content of your web site.

Good Work

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

This happened with Pokemon cartoons in Japan also.

The red on black has a nice Modern Arnis theme but it can be a bit hard on the eyes! Things written in red scream "Emergency!" at you!

I'm getting errors on the Gallery page?


----------



## Mao (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, Dung!  I'll have to think about how many seizures I want to be responsible for. Thanks for the input...........critique...........critisism............SLAMMING..........
DOGGING.............of the site.  I jest.   

MAO


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2002)

ok...professional critique...

Dan ain't in range to hit me in the head, so I can be brutally honest about the site....

Brutally Honest....

ok Dan.... ya ready?

Sit down, catch your breath....

ok....

heres the scoop....















It works. 
I checked the site out a few minutes ago, and while I agree the red on black can be bad for the eyes, in this case, its not too bad.  It works.  

The site will not win any awards for 'artistic' design, however, it is clean, easy to navigate and functional.  The News script has a very nice feel to it, and I loved the calender. (Dan, I'm gonna steal that idea for one of my sites!)

The tech of the month features some nice still shots, and easy to follow text.  

Site loaded fast, and I didn't encounter any errors during my sweep thru.  I did not check out the gallery due to time constraints, however.

Overall, a nice site.  Well done.



Ok Dan, you can breath now. 

:asian:


----------



## Mao (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey Kaith,
  Thanks for the critique. I'll still think about the red/black thing. I'm a bit partial to it as it is, after all, the IMAF, inc. color scheme. I am glad you found it...........comfortable.  I do breathe easier now.

            Dan Mc.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2002)

Dan,

I would have to ditto Kaith / Bob 's comments on the flow of the site and the content and the quick loads.

I like it and understand the Red on Black. Just because I find it ok, does not mean that others will not find it otherwise.

Yet, when will you please everyone?

Overall from a novice and user point of view I like it.

And As for the Slamming well the next time we meet you can return it in person .  

Have a great holiday season

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Mao (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Rich,
  Thanks for the comments. As for SLAMMING, You might be too big to SLAM. Perhaps something more like a FLOP.   
Have a great Christmas!

   Dan Mc.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Mao,

The bigger font definitely helped.  Good luck with the site.

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2002)

Dan,

I am sensing a theme here.

This is the third or fourth thread in a few days to mention my "size".

Hmmm, I think I might need to be concerned about this.  

Maybe I should loose some weight :~)

Will you be at the MIdland MI Camp?

Rich


----------



## Mao (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi Rich,
  I don't know about the Midland camp. I will be at the Houston camp though. Et tu?
  Dan Mc.


----------

